# Any Temp trouble with a GA16DET?



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Im about to start to build my GA16DE with a Turbo, already have all the parts.
I just want to know if the stock ga16de cooling system can hold on with a turbo.
Thanks


----------



## CDS13 (Aug 1, 2007)

it can hold a t20 pretty well, a t25 has alot of lagg


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Im using a t25


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a t-20 and the only problem I've had with cooling was when I forgot to tighten a heater hose and leaked out all my coolant because I'm a genius like that. Otherwise it stays pretty cool. I am going by the stock gauge and I don't know how accurate it is though.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd like to know the answer to the original question in this thread too. There are several turboed GA's out there now. Have any of you needed to upgrade the radiator?

CDS13, dburone is asking about the stock GA radiator's cooling system efficiency, not turbo lag.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

blownb310 said:


> I'd like to know the answer to the original question in this thread too. There are several turboed GA's out there now. Have any of you needed to upgrade the radiator?
> 
> CDS13, dburone is asking about the stock GA radiator's cooling system efficiency, not turbo lag.


Thanks, thats the idea!
Actually I was having temperature problems and I found out that my cars radiator was smaller than the stock radiator. Maybe another owner changed it sometime. I bought a new one but its from a Sentra with a diesel engine and the core is double thick than the original ga16de's radiator. I guess that will help when I get the turbo under the hood.
I still would like to know if the stock ga16de radiator would be good enough for a turbo setup.
Thanks


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

i have a fresh built motor, but when i boost the cooling system builds up pressure and the overflow tank cap pops off, i running 14 pounds on stock cooling system, why would this happen???? will the koyo radiator prevent this??? or what


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

If your cooling system builds up pressure when you boost I think you might have a leaky head gasket.
Run a compresion test on the engine.
I its ok an the problem is just the temperature check the termostat, water pump and radiator. You should´nt have temperature problems.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

dburone said:


> If your cooling system builds up pressure when you boost I think you might have a leaky head gasket.
> Run a compresion test on the engine.
> I its ok an the problem is just the temperature check the termostat, water pump and radiator. You should´nt have temperature problems.


i already did all that plus its all new. and i am using a copper headgasket


----------



## Dj2noh (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a Ga16dneT and i don't have cooling system problem since its very hot in the philippines.i use a 2g t25 turbo and the engine where all stock including the radiator..better overhaul your cooling system and put some coolant.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> i already did all that plus its all new. and i am using a copper headgasket


You have to be pressurizing the cooling system. This is only done through a leaking headgasket. copper gaskets and street cars don't mix well if the install is not done correctly. Was i annealed etc...?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

head gasket annealed ? no if thats what you were asking, do u have any idea what the compression test should be with 8.5.1 pistons? i used metallic based paint on the head gasket and torq it down b4 it dryed, the head and block was resurfaced everything new. except radiator lol. and i have no termostart cause its so damn hot 95degree's today


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> head gasket annealed ? no if thats what you were asking, do u have any idea what the compression test should be with 8.5.1 pistons? i used metallic based paint on the head gasket and torq it down b4 it dryed, the head and block was resurfaced everything new. except radiator lol. and i have no termostart cause its so damn hot 95degree's today


Copper headgaskets are picky on a street car. They are prone to weeping when not installed correctly. Old schoolers always say they don't have any issues but for those that say they have no problems there are 5+ people that DO. Many people anneal (thoroughly heat) copper gaskets before installation. Also on any gasket I do not like using a torque wrench for the final tightening sequence of the head bolts. The FSM preferred method is a torque angle meter and I ALWAYS use that over a torque wrench.


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

running a GA16DET auto @9psi and have no over heating problems but this is street driving and if i tracked the car then yeah you would need a KOYO for sure. It differently runs hotter than NA thou and man a turbo diffently wakes this little motor up like a whole new car.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

What radiator cap are you running?


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

wes said:


> What radiator cap are you running?


if you are asking me then its a nismo cap, so a little stiffer spring i guess


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ineedmoney$ said:


> if you are asking me then its a nismo cap, so a little stiffer spring i guess


I meant to quote turbo200sx. I was wondering if he changed radiator caps when he switched to the copper head gasket. Only a few things can change the pressure in the system, cap and pressurizing the system with a blown headgasket. I would think if he was introducing that much pressure in to the cooling system the car would run like total crap, but I can't think of much else. 

Water pump maybe, not that I think it would cause the cap to blow off....


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wes said:


> I meant to quote turbo200sx. I was wondering if he changed radiator caps when he switched to the copper head gasket. Only a few things can change the pressure in the system, cap and pressurizing the system with a blown headgasket. I would think if he was introducing that much pressure in to the cooling system the car would run like total crap, but I can't think of much else.
> 
> Water pump maybe, not that I think it would cause the cap to blow off....


 i am using the same radiator cap stock one. i am thinkin about o-ringing the block, but not sure yet, i wish i could use the stock head gasket but i dunnno if its gonna hold 22-25 pounds of boost on gt28rs


----------

